# If you were to be a Sensor, which would you be?



## Gengbanghis Khan

Say you had your pick of any sensor type, which would you pick?

I would pick either ISTP or ESFP. As far as sensors go, I find I relate best with ISTP's. ESFP a close second.


----------



## Trope

I'd choose to be an ISTP.


----------



## εmptε

*ISTP :crazy:*


----------



## mcgooglian

ISTPs are awesome aren't they?


----------



## de l'eau salée

ISFP! Who knows, I may already be one. But if I'm not, I think that I wouldn't mind being one . Woo


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Surreal Breakfast said:


> If I had to pick one, ESFP, even though my IQ may drop by half


Ooh, there is method to your madness, Sir, and you are quite correct :laughing:

I chose ESFJ. Why not try some fun?


----------



## de l'eau salée

JoeMetallic said:


> Ooh, there is method to your madness, Sir, and you are quite correct :laughing:
> 
> I chose ESFJ. Why not try some fun?


Oh god, please no. *hides from Joe*


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Silhouetree said:


> Oh god, please no. *hides from Joe*


Mwahahahahaha!!!! Come here, INFP, and let me ESFJ you!!!


----------



## mcgooglian

JoeMetallic said:


> Mwahahahahaha!!!! Come here, INFP, and let me ESFJ you!!!


and then I shall ISTP him once you're done.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

JoeMetallic said:


> Ooh, there is method to your madness, Sir, and you are quite correct :laughing:
> 
> I chose ESFJ. Why not try some fun?


It's the Salvidorius Dalius method, don't try such a method after Labour Day

I chose ESFP because they're the party animals, something I'm not haha, so I'm sure ESFs have alot of fun.


----------



## snail

ISFP, but I also considered ISTJ and ESFP. I decided on ISFP because at least I could keep my Fi.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

Damn you NF's. This poll was only meant for NT's.


----------



## Trope

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> Damn you NF's. This poll was only meant for NT's.


Next time add an "I'm not an NT" option.


----------



## kiskadee

Definitely ISTJ. I've already got some ISTJ blood in me anyway, and in my opinion they're the least annoying S-type. Plus they've got that J. Oh, how I long for that J.


----------



## Schwarz

Grish said:


> Definitely ISTJ. I've already got some ISTJ blood in me anyway, and in my opinion they're the least annoying S-type. Plus they've got that J. Oh, how I long for that J.


We have an ISTJ sister...


----------



## kiskadee

Yes, I know. What did you hope to accomplish by bringing that up?


----------



## Schwarz

Grish said:


> Yes, I know. What did you hope to accomplish by bringing that up?


I dunno. It seems like another one would be redundant.


----------



## kiskadee

Well, we have two INFPs or two INTPs depending on the day, so we might as well have two ISTJs.


----------



## steerthestars

ISFP. It was between that and the ESTP (I'm horribly unadventurous) but I want to continue my art. Plus, I think my personality could use a little sensitivity and flexibility.

I wouldn't want to be an ISTP, but I do like them. They're cute. But I don't think I could bare being trapped in the mind of a mechanic.


----------



## steerthestars

Grish said:


> Definitely ISTJ. I've already got some ISTJ blood in me anyway, and in my opinion they're the least annoying S-type. Plus they've got that J. Oh, how I long for that J.


You think you do, but if you had it, you've want to give it back. Please trust me on this: judging is a curse, not a gift. Give me a little P and I'll be happy.


----------



## Persephone

ISTJ. I quite like them.


----------



## Eiderdrown

ISFP...I guess not just as the ideal sensor but..switching around Mbti in general
Though comparison and things like that...

I if I had died right now, the things that you find in my room would be my clarinet, guitar, and books for the most part. All generally potentially useful things, though they are not unless enabled.

I have a friend, who is an isfp, you'd probably find the art she's done in her room, you know, watercolour sketches, scaled physical design..things; I don't know any more terminology..
The police walk into her room to investigate this questionable death like..oooo nice wall art and interior design..better than that INTP body's room we just looked into at least

..I'm nothing really
It's ok though I suppose. I have written one song and have gotten into poetry, but in a cluncky way..I don't know... Neutral things have been said on what I have to show for art and literature

Reading about ISFPs is like an alternate timeline in my life; things I've been missing out and that feel right though unattainable in the path I'm in.


----------



## Splash Shin

Eiderdrown said:


> ISFP...I guess not just as the ideal sensor but..switching around Mbti in general
> Though comparison and things like that...
> 
> I if I had died right now, the things that you find in my room would be my clarinet, guitar, and books for the most part. All generally potentially useful things, though they are not unless enabled.
> 
> I have a friend, who is an isfp, you'd probably find the art she's done in her room, you know, watercolour sketches, scaled physical design..things; I don't know any more terminology..
> The police walk into her room to investigate this questionable death like..oooo nice wall art and interior design..better than that INTP body's room we just looked into at least
> 
> ..I'm nothing really
> It's ok though I suppose. I have written one song and have gotten into poetry, but in a cluncky way..I don't know... Neutral things have been said on what I have to show for art and literature
> 
> Reading about ISFPs is like an alternate timeline in my life; things I've been missing out and that feel right though unattainable in the path I'm in.


It may not be what you want to hear, but it doesn't matter if what you have to show for your work is `neutral`. the fact that you enjoy the activity is rewarding enough.

You can always gain recognition from the things you are naturally good at. these other things you enjoy, a relaxing creative outlet.

Personally I don't think I'm great at drawing, but in enjoy it infinitely(when I actually get around to doing it )

Also, there is not path set in stone in life. It branches, changes direction and backtracks constantly. It even takes a half hour break to have a yummy lasagna sometimes! wow.. I love lasagna....


----------



## SophiaScorpia

I chose ISTJ since it's much closer to my personality aside from being an INTJ.


----------



## Hawkeye

ISTPs are really awesome.


----------



## BeauGarcon

Without question either ISTP or ISFP.


----------



## Emerson

ISTP. 
Reasoning:
Clint Eastwood is an ISTP.
Clint Eastwood= God
God=ISTP.


----------



## Staffan

If I would be a sensor I would probably go with ESFP - and possibly gay too : )


----------



## Devin87

I'd be an ISTP like Scotty. I've always respected his cool, humble competence.


----------



## Playful Proxy

ESTJ (developed of course). I would actually have a social life and get things done. I also would be detailed enough to do things correctly (and not make "stupid mistakes").


----------



## hydrogen

I can't answer this. I can't just pick a type and say that it is the one I admire the most, or the one I'd prefer to be, or anything, because this would mean completely generalising people and throwing them into buckets and naming one bucket 'The Superior Bucket' and... yeah. I mean, typology itself is throwing people into buckets, and this entire website is based on throwing people into buckets, but picking one and saying it sounds the best or most suited to me is just too much. 
Ahh, I don't understand how people have managed to vote on this. What criteria are being used? Considering this is the NT forum, where most of us value anything connected to intellect/knowledge/logic, are people voting based on what they think is the most intellectual type? Well that's impossible to say, as people of all types can have high IQs or high musical ability or be logical - it's not just confined to any one type.

Hmmm...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

ESTP for days.

Say whatchu will about extroverts, my people weirdness isn't valued by most IRL.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

ISFP. Doesn't seem like that much of a stretch to be honest..


----------



## Mawcliy

ESTP - be fun and thick-skinned and seize the moment.


----------



## miss. potato

ESFP, it just looks so easy..


----------



## juilorain

ESTP I voted for, but now I'm thinking maybe IS(T/F)P, lol

I'd rather not be a J...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I'd come back as an ESFP. I imagine they have the most fun. I've had the pleasure of knowing quite a few female ones and they're awesome! So is my 5-year-old


----------



## digitalroses

Probably ISTP. ESFJ second choice.


----------



## justintroverted

I chose ISTP as they seem so badass and fearless plus I get to keep Introverted Thinking as the top function


----------



## aphinion

ESTP, ISTP, or ESFP. I cannot be an SJ.


----------

